
US senator Elizabeth Warren wants to break up tech companies - alexandernst
https://9to5mac.com/2019/03/08/senator-warren-app-store-breakup/
======
alexandernst
Just my 2 cents: Apple currently offers a great user experience in terms of
app quality, stability, design, etc... That's because they have a total
control over what can and what can't be uploaded to their app store. They run
extensive analysis over each one of the apps that are being submitted to the
app store and they reserve their right to reject an app even if the slightest
bug occurs. That, at the end of the day, turns into a very positive user
experience.

My question is: Would it be actually good for the end user if Apple is forced
to lose control over the app store?

~~~
smt88
Apple could easily continue curating and vetting quality apps. The problem is
that users buy a phone, own it, and can't decide what to run on it.

